# next step if no success on clomid



## xAnJiBAbyx (Sep 15, 2009)

hi all

i was wondering if anyone could tell me what the next step is if i have no luck on clomid?

i have to see my fertility doctor on wednesday and i am really anxious to find out what he may say


many thanks and good luck to all ttc

fingers crossed xx xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Anji 

No one can really answer this for you with any certainty, babe.. it could be one or more of many things:

They may up your Clomid dosage if the current dosage isn't working .

They may look at other options for you, such as Letrozole or Purgeon which are similar to Clomid [there are other drugs but I am not familiar with those.. I'm sure someone else will come along to fill in my gaps!]

They may suggest IUI or ICSI or IVF << these are usually tx that will be suggested if you have been through several goest at Clomid first, but saying that, it really does depend on your circumstances.

From what I have read/learned/experienced.. annovulation disorders usually means lots of tries at Clomid first, so as I said above they may up that dosage with cycle trigger shots, though I think 150mg daily is the highest dose? It might be 200mg daily though.. 
I see you've been trying since Dec 08.. where IVF etc is concerned, that isn't very long.. they may well suggest you carry on with the Clomid while you're out on the IVF/IUI waiting list.

Have you ov'd at all whilst on Clomid?


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Anji

After clomid I was offered Puregon to help me ovulate through Ovulation Induction.  It is a daily injection with tracking scans and a trigger shot.

I think this is only offered in large clinics because they need to have enough nurses and equipment to do all the scans.

The good things are. 1. good if you are not ready for surgery and IVF, 2. very few side effects, 3 slightly higher success rate than clomid, 4 the same drugs can be used for IVF so the clinic will know how you react to them

Bad things are 1. lots of appointments for scans to fit in

I am finding the injections really easy and its given me more confidence in this if we do have to have IVF.

Other drugs used for this are Gonal F and Menopur.

If this doesn't work we will go to IVF next.

Hi SF - hope you are doing well


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently on my 3rd cycle of clomid, with a total of 6 cycles. I was told i would move onto ovarian drilling if clomid was not successful!!!!! I have absolutely no idea what that involves, sounds a bit scary! I'm just crossing my fingers that clomid works!


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Ali

As I've been ovulating I've not been offered ovarian drilling, but from what I understand its a laproscopy where they do something extra to your ovaries.  Have you had a laproscopy already?  If not it really isn't that bad and can get you closer to your goal.  

Good luck  

Jenny
xx


----------



## xAnJiBAbyx (Sep 15, 2009)

hi everyone

yes i have been ovulating on clomid since july with the help of hcg injections - each cycle i have to go through having bloods and scans to check on the growth of my eggs then when theres a big juicy one i have to have the hcg injection to release it

i have been trying to conceive for 7 years following a miscarriage and was referred to a fertility specialist last july 08 after many tests i was told i have a hormone deficiency i do not ovulate - so i was prescribed 50mg clomid in dec 08 with no luck then 100mg in jan until july with no luck 

it wasnt until i was put on 150mg that something started happening - my hormones are almost as high as they should be now thanks to the clomid but i need to have the hcg to release the egg each month


its just that when i first started clomid last dec i was told by the nurse who gave me the drugs that i will only be allowed to take clomid for 1 year and as this is probably my last appointment this year with my fertility doctor (as i only see him every 6  months) i am anxious as to know what he may suggest as the next step - i am unsure what iui is and ivf sounds very scary to me

fingers crossed to all ttc

xx xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

IUI is artificial insemmination and I think this is mainly recommended where there are male factor issues.  However I do know of a friend who had this who had PCOS and she managed to get pregnant several times with this even though there was nothing wrong with her DH.  My consultant has advised to go straight to IVF for us but everyone's situation is different.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Anji 

If you've been ttc for 7 years and you only ov on a high dose of Comid [with trigger] I would place a safe bet that it will either be IUI or IVF. As Jenny said, if there is a male factor, it would more than likely be IUI [or ICSI] [ICSI is another form of IVF] IVF is the one that is used if there is primarily a female factor

I'm currently undergoing IVF and yes it's as scary as hell.. BUT  .. it's also the most proactive, exciting and positive step we've ever taken on our ttc journey and I still have good PMA  If I can do this, anyone can 

Good luck, whatever your tx turns out to be. Remember 2 things: 1) don't panic and 2) don't believe everything you read on the net.. there are some whacky websites out there. I came across a couple myself earlier.. they sent me into a right tizz, but I calmed myself down and remembered what my clinic and some of the ladies here have advised me about such sites 

 and  vibes to you!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ NO idea why my text above is strikethrough??


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's because you used the [ brackets hun.... they do things to certain words to make the effects. You need to use the normal () brackets


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I too am wondering what's going to happen if I don't get a BFP by the end of my 6 month Clomid journey. Me and my DH have unexplained fertility.  It's one of those questions that you want to ask but don't want to appear negative to the consultant!

Would we move onto the next step up, IUI does anyone know?  I'm with Dr Skull at the Claremont Hospital in Sheffield.  I just feel that I like to know what to expect, kinda gives you a safe feeling if you know where you're heading.

Oh, and loving my mood swings!!  Hitman for hire one minute, cuddle required the next - yikes!

Hope everyone is having a good day  

xxxx


----------

